# "Pig Bomb"



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I watched the discovery channel last night a show called "PigBomb". It was about the devastation wild pigs are causing in different states- Texas, Alabama and Georgia were specifically highlighted. 
They talked about the different methods used to try to contain them and of course there were some AWESOME LOOKING apbt dogs. I was so proud.
The show however focused on the economic devastation the wild pigs currently cause by digging up farmers crops and whole livelihoods being brought down and how hard catching them is. 
If you missed it you can look up "Pig Bomb" on the Discovery channel and watch the videos but not once did I see any producer complain about "those viscious dogs who turn on their owners". Now lets talk some smack! Because income is affected, the dogs are a good thing.......


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I went and looked and here it is. Good post there are some good lookin dogs on there
Pig Bomb: Hog Hunting : Video : Discovery Channel Channel


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Now I see the need for these catch vests.


Southern Inferno said:


> Hunting for "Water Hogs" aka sticks


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful pictures! I wish PETA could see that too!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do search on pig bomb on the forum and you will see we hashed this out over a month ago. i think even some people got banned because they were talking smack! lol This aired a while a go and started a great discussion on the board.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

OH ok I have only been here for about a month. Must have missed all the excitement LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Do search on pig bomb on the forum and you will see we hashed this out over a month ago. i think even some people got banned because they were talking smack! lol This aired a while a go and started a great discussion on the board.


I did a search and it only showed this thread LOL any other ideas on were to look?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

i think the other one was removed because they guys started name calling! 
here is the other one
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/14918-hog-huntin-video-warning-not-faint-heart.html


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow that was intense. Good vid though


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ok that looks like alot of fun dangerous but realy fun I have to do that!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Ok that looks like alot of fun dangerous but realy fun I have to do that!


I thought that was you LOL J/K


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its gonna be me soon lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO just promise me that you'll check into the propper handling of dog and boar before jumping the gun! I'm sure it's harder than it looks!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Poor dog. D:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh i handle my dogs well and i raise pigs and i have some freinds that already do that so i am taking the precations believe that thanks for being concerned though i realy feel like you care and thats nice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

PitBullNewbie said:


> Poor dog. D:


Poor dog?!? That dog looks like he is having the time of his life! what do you think out breed was bred for? killing other animals!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

No way I would let my dog go after a wild boar. They are the most dangerous animal out there for their size. Their jaws could snap your dogs legs, neck or back in one bite. They are also tougher than nails!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Poor dog?!? That dog looks like he is having the time of his life! what do you think out breed was bred for? killing other animals!


Other dogs and rodents not wild pigs! :rofl:
There isn't a Bully on this planet that could kill a wild pig, at least not one to one or even two dogs to one.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The dog can walk away at any time, but he won't because he's doing what he's born to do and what he loves to do. Pig or dog doesn't matter.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> The dog can walk away at any time, but he won't because he's doing what he's born to do and what he loves to do. Pig or dog doesn't matter.


If a wild boar gets a hold of him he isn't walking anywhere but maybe to the Pearly Gates. :rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Doesn't matter to the dog. He's a winner either way. These dogs were born to fight, not waste time worrying about death. Kinda like the Marines, actually exactly like the Marines.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Doesn't matter to the dog. He's a winner either way. These dogs were born to fight, not waste time worrying about death. Kinda like the Marines, actually exactly like the Marines.


Even Marines wouldn't go after a wild boar without taking the 240 Golf. :rofl:

I know it doesn't matter to the dog but do you want a dead dog for no reason? 
A .30-'06 or a .308 with a scope is all you need to hunt pigs. Why put your dogs in danger when it's not necessary?
That's how I look at it. If I wanted to hunt pigs with dogs I would get a bunch of mongrels that didn't really matter to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Other dogs and rodents not wild pigs! :rofl:
> There isn't a Bully on this planet that could kill a wild pig, at least not one to one or even two dogs to one.


APBT's were used to kill other animals as well as other dogs. If you look back in history you will see APBT's match against loin, tigers, and bears, Oh My! lol
They used them for blood sport and also bull baiting, there were just bulldogs back then but they created our breed we have today.
Terriers were bred to kill rodents like a Border Terrier. Today many APBT lines have been bred to be catch dogs for wild boars. In places even like Hawaii they have been using APBT's for hog hunting for years. Yes boars are dangerous and dogs do get killed sometimes but that's why it is called hunting not trapping. There is always that element of danger. Just because you would not put your beloved APBT on a hog doesn't mean they cannot or should not be on hogs. That is what separates working dogs from pets.
So yes in history APBT's or known as Bulldogs back then were bred and pitted against other animals not just dogs and vermin. so here is a :rofl: for you! lmao

If you do research on bulldogs/APBT you will see articles like this...:snap:

During part one of our brief history of the Pit Bulls we touched on the origins of the fighting arena, which included this dog.

From Rome to Britain, these dogs were used as fighting sport dogs, which ranged in battles with other dogs, to lions, to animals as fierce as cage bulls, in which this dog invariably got its name.
In order to understand the influence that created the dog of today and what could be a dire future for the dog of tomorrow, you should be aware of its roots and origin.
This remarkable and yet controversial dog is a mixture of strength and softness, between fun and serious business, all wrapped up in loyalty and love. 
Where did the Pit Bull come from and why were they branded as the most vicious dogs that were ever to walk the planet? 
During the sixteenth century, the cruel practice of bull baiting was the favorite pastime of the British.

Bull baiting is a spectator sport in which one or two dogs were released and would try to grab a bull (which was chained to a stake) by the nose.

This exhibit of tormenting the bull often lasted for hours for the purpose of entertainment. 
The British also had a misguided belief that torturing the animal before killing it made its meat tenderer.
For these reasons, bull baiting became very popular to everyone from all walks of life.
This atrocious sport finally became illegal in England at around 1835, but that only forced the dog fighting fans and gamblers to conduct their own covert matches underground.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Even Marines wouldn't go after a wild boar without taking the 240 Golf. :rofl:
> 
> I know it doesn't matter to the dog but do you want a dead dog for no reason?
> A .30-'06 or a .308 with a scope is all you need to hunt pigs. Why put your dogs in danger when it's not necessary?
> That's how I look at it. If I wanted to hunt pigs with dogs I would get a bunch of mongrels that didn't really matter to me.


Oh boy we have another Hog Hunter hater! lol
All you need to hunt a pig is a knife and an APBT! I guess you hate hunting will all dogs? {sigh}:hammer:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Ok that looks like alot of fun dangerous but realy fun I have to do that!


sh!t you think fun....my mom has a hugh scare on her side where a bore got her that sh!t is no joke if it hadn't have been for Prince (her APBT) it would have been alot worse


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> sh!t you think fun....my mom has a hugh scare on her side where a bore got her that sh!t is no joke if it hadn't have been for Prince (her APBT) it would have been alot worse


There you go that just goes to show that dogs do protect even if they seem to be the most gentle dog to there owners and other people.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Oh boy we have another Hog Hunter hater! lol


I never said that.



> All you need to hunt a pig is a knife and an APBT! I guess you hate hunting will all dogs? {sigh}:hammer:


Hunt all you want, hell go after Grizzly bears as well, knock yourself out. You must have some wimpy pigs if one dog can stop one in order for you to kill it with a knife. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Watch this Mike
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/14918-hog-huntin-video-warning-not-faint-heart.html


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Putting a dog where he does not want to be is dead wrong. Allowing a dog to do what he does is allowing him to live his life to the fullest. I doubt many guys bring a dog that isn't ready, willing, and able.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You will never catch me hog hunting! Not for me but I know many that do, the dogs love it and you really need the dogs to hunt the hogs. You have to find the hogs and if you go out with just a gun they will run off before you can get close. I am sure it is possible but using dogs is more efficient. You have the bay dogs then the catch dogs. Same thing with catahulas, they keep the pig till you can come and get it. I have even seen patterdales used.

Didn't that video posted earlier only have 1 dog and a knife? but ok maybe you need two pits! lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Putting a dog where he does not want to be is dead wrong. Allowing a dog to do what he does is allowing him to live his life to the fullest. I doubt many guys bring a dog that isn't ready, willing, and able.


Dude, I never implied the dogs were being forced to do something they didn't want to do. I am saying that I care about my dog and I would not put it into the position of getting killed by an animal far more tenacious and deadly. I knew a guy who hunted pigs and he lost two of his Bull Terriers on one trip to a pig. He also lost a Bull Terrier to a raccoon.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Watch this Mike
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/14918-hog-huntin-video-warning-not-faint-heart.html


That pig was a woos! :rofl:
If that pig was fresh or in the thicket those dogs would be in bad shape.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You will never catch me hog hunting! Not for me but I know many that do, the dogs love it and you really need the dogs to hunt the hogs. You have to find the hogs and if you go out with just a gun they will run off before you can get close. I am sure it is possible but using dogs is more efficient. You have the bay dogs then the catch dogs. Same thing with catahulas, they keep the pig till you can come and get it. I have even seen patterdales used.
> 
> Didn't that video posted earlier only have 1 dog and a knife? but ok maybe you need two pits! lol


Sorry but I do not consider that "hunting." The word hunting implies that you have to look for the animal which is what "hunt" means. Not trying to argue with you here, this is just how I feel. Besides that I have been up all night on a graveyard shift and my brain is toast.:rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Sorry but I do not consider that "hunting." The word hunting implies that you have to look for the animal which is what "hunt" means. Not trying to argue with you here, this is just how I feel. Besides that I have been up all night on a graveyard shift and my brain is toast.:rofl:


I have never hunted before, but don't you phesant hunt with dogs, to flush the birds?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I have never hunted before, but don't you phesant hunt with dogs, to flush the birds?


Yes but once again that is not hunting that is just trap shooting with live targets. :rofl:

They don't use dogs for deer, antelope, caribou, elk, mountain goat, etc, etc.
You actually have to stalk them. Imagine that!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope just carrots. For the bait pile


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Nope just carrots. For the bait pile


You mean those lazy "hunters" in a tree stand? We won't go there.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Like I said I have never hunted but that is what I have heard from people that do hunt that way. So I won't go there. LOL Touche amigo


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crap that was a crazy video. the one with the guy stabbing the pig.. lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey hog hunting is a way of life for us down here... that's why we have dogs, for hunting...it's been that way since the begining of time, why change it if nothing is broke? damn government....DOWN WITH THE MAN!! UP WITH THE PITS!!!


----------



## tigerfan82 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been on quite a few hog hunts. We catch the hogs tie them tag them and then release them. I have seen quite a few 65lb pitbulls catch and hold 200+ pound hogs. Me personally I dont hunt my dogs but have friends who raise catahoulas and I help them train their dogs. I have actually seen pits kill 100lb hogs on more than one occasion. When hunting in the southern mississippi marsh sometimes you cant get to the hog fast enough before the dogs kill the hog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Yes but once again that is not hunting that is just trap shooting with live targets. :rofl:
> 
> They don't use dogs for deer, antelope, caribou, elk, mountain goat, etc, etc.
> You actually have to stalk them. Imagine that!


man you ude deer dogs for deer and rabbit dogs for rabbits and antalope are too fast for dogs mountian goats can be hunted with dogs caraboo are like catching fish in a barrel full of fish. and elk do need to be stalked man i hunt it all and there is a dog for every thing.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> That pig was a woos! :rofl:
> If that pig was fresh or in the thicket those dogs would be in bad shape.


those dogs got that dogin that shape it was in they ran it till it got tired and they grabbed it and held it so the dude could finish it off. i usualy agree with you bro but you should ride along on a hunt some time and then talk.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I am not going to get into a debate about hog hunting again; It accomplishes nothing. However to those implying that hog hunters don’t care about their dogs; you truly have no idea what you are talking about. The dogs that are taken on these hunts are well equipped for the task at hand. They are conditioned, trained, bred and outfitted to accomplish their task as effectively and quickly as possible. The aim is to subdue the animal as quickly as possible so as to not inflict unnecessary damage to the hog or risk injury to the catch dog. It IS NOT like taking an out of shape pet bull into the woods and hoping for the best. I have a fat neutered house dog whom I would never dream of taking out on a hunt; he is not equipped for the task. Whereas Hemi (The dog pictured at the beginning of this thread) is well conditioned and has generations of hunters behind her as well as proven sibling hog dogs. Hemi's grandmother has taken many hogs, including a 450 pound boar, and while she is not without her cuts and bruises, she is a healthy and happy dog which has lived a fulfilled life. For dogs like this the real cruelty would be leaving them in a crate all day.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great post southern inferno! I think this is an ok debate so far but don't make me close it!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Off topic.........


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

off topic......


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Off topic.......


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Show me where someone implied the hunters don't care for their dogs?
> All I said is that I would not put them in harms way, that's it. No need to put words in peoples mouths that they never said.
> If people want to hunt pigs, bears, lions, T-rex, whatever with their dogs that is their business I don't really care what they do.
> I am just saying I, personally would not do it. I would use a rifle, end of story.


I wanna hunt a T-rex LOL :hammer: :hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

off topic.......


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> off topic.......


I warned you guys! To pick every post apart to trash talk is not necessary and feel lucky it was not nasty enough for an infraction. 
Another thread bites the dust!


----------

